# Filesharing tools



## Jericho (19 März 2002)

Kann mir einer von euch einen Filesharing Programm empfehlen....

Limewire oder Kazaa - gibts die auch ohne Werbung(Datenspione)  :evil: 


Wenn ich mit Ad-Aware Limewire oder Kazaa reinige funzen die Programme nicht mehr... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit trotz entfernen der Werbetools diese Programme zu nutzen????

Warte auf eure antworten....



Gracie im Voraus 8)


----------



## Freeman76 (22 März 2002)

Hi,

also, die Progis finanzieren sich durch Werbung - deshalb sind diese Versionen auch kostenlos. Wenn Du die Werbung nicht willst, LimeWire gibt's auch in einer Proversion für bisschen Geld...

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2002)

Hast Du mal versucht, den WebWasher einzubinden?
Vielleicht kann man damit Werbung filtern.

Noch nicht probiert, bislang nur so ne Idee...


----------



## Freeman76 (22 März 2002)

Hi,

anstatt WebWasher wäre auch ne Firewall eine Lösung, da die Werbung meist über Port 80 geholt wird...

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2002)

Korrekt, da hab ich auf Anhieb nicht daran gedacht.
So mache ich das nämlich mit ICQ


----------



## Jericho (23 März 2002)

Habe Zone Alarm Pro...und sehe das andauernd daten gesendet werden  

Was muss ich machen wenn du sagst benutze einen Firewall...
Soll ich für Kazaa, Port 80 schliessen....


Bitte hilft mir...........



Danke im voraus


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2002)

Habe jetzt die Ports 80 und 8080 für Kazaa gesperrt....

Scheint zu klappen............


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Freeman76 (24 März 2002)

Hi,

für Kazaa würde ich folgende Regel in der Firewall empfehlen:

Für eingehende Verbindungen:
Protocol: TCP
RemotePort: 1214
Direction: Outbound
AllowIt

Für ausgehende Verbindungen:
Protocol: TCP
LocalPort: 1214
Direction: Inbound
AllowIt

Für HTTP-Connections:
Protocol: TCP
RemotePort: 80-83, 443, 1080, 3128, 8080, 8088, 11523
Direction: Outbound
AllowIt

Wer keine Werbung will lässt den Port 80 weg. Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen. Die Regel ist so definiert, dass Kazaa zwar funktioniert, aber wirklich nur Kazaa  :lol:


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (27 Mai 2002)

@Jericho.....schau Dich mal hier um:

http://www.mp3-world.net/d/workshop/filesharing/kazaalite.shtml


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2002)

*...*

wie wärs mit kazaa lite -> www.kazaalite.com oder das ganze einfach mal in google eintippen, das is dann kazaa von jeglicher werbung oder adware gesäubert und trotzdemvoll funktionstüchtig   ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...

greetz... prome


----------



## Cooli (24 Juni 2002)

hmm wenn man den Port 80 zumacht dann kann man doch keine internet Seiten angucken?? oder


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2002)

Kommt auf die Richtung an weils TCP ist.


----------

